# Was ist das?



## Arsokan (27. November 2007)

Da das Forum neu ist und mit 3 Beiträgen echt "umfassend", habe ich mal nen Beitrag rausgesucht aus nen alten Forum welcher dies im Großen und ganzen etwas näher bringen möchte und vor allen den Hintergrund der einzelnen Fraktionen darstellt. 

*Was ist EvE-Online?*

Ok. Kurz gesagt: Eine gigantische Wirtschaftssimulation. Aber das ist nur 33% der Wahrheit.

Das Spiel ist generell offen und ohne feste Handlung. Du startest als kleiner Frigattenpilot in einer von 4 Regierungen, was aber nichts weiter als deinen Startskill bestimmt. Generell kann jeder alles machen. Je nach verteilten Tallentpunkten (Intelligence, Perception, Memory, Willpower, Charisma) lernt man nur unterschiedlich schnell in den einzelnen Bereichen. 

Es gibt offensive Bereiche wie Waffenfertigkeiten, defensive wie Armorrepair oder Shieldbooster, eigennützige Support wie Verbesserungen der Schiffssysteme, Gruppensupport wie "Auren" welche bestimmte Bereiche verbessern (mehr HP, etc), Industrie wie Produktion oder Mining, Wissenschaft wie Erforschung und Erfindungen, ...

Und das ist nur ein kurzer Blick auf das Ganze. 

Dein "Charakter" wird derzeit lediglich durch ein Bild symbolisiert und sonst sieht man nur dein Schiff. Jede der 4 "Rassen" hat ihren eigenen Stil. Wo die einen fast Insektenähnliche (meist wie Käfer) wirkende Schiffe mit Laser nutzen bevorzugen die anderen eher zweckdienliche "Schrotteimer" die wie aus vielen Teilen einfach nur zusammengeschweißt wirken. Wieder andere bauen eher massive Schiffe mit einer guten Hülle oder fliegende Waffenplattformen mit massiven Schilden. 

Jede der 4 Rassen hat eine bevorzugte Waffengattung. Hier eine kurze, vereinfachte, Übersicht:

*Caldari* - Bauen Schiffe mit Augenmerk auf Schildsysteme. Ihre Hauptwaffen sind Raketen und haben in der Regel stets einen Bonus auf kinetischen Schaden. Allerdings können Raketen alle 4 Schadenstypen haben, folglich gibt es auch stets 4 Raketentypen.
Es gibt "Rockets"/"Torpedos" und "Missiles". Wo die ersten eher eine kurze Reichweite/niedrige Fluggeschwindigkeit haben dafür aber eine hohe Feuerrateoder Schadenswirkung haben fliegen die 2. sehr weit und machen dennoch moderaten Schaden. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass eine "Missile" immer auf das Ziel zufliegt, ob Nah- oder Fernkampf. Folglich verlassen sich die meisten auch gänzlich auf diese Waffensysteme.
Dieses Volk hat einen eher Militärischen Staat welcher von mehreren Megakonzernen "regiert" wird. Sehr autoritär. Seit über hundert Jahren gibt es eine art kalten Krieg zwischen den Caldari und den Gallente. 

*Gallente* - Ihre Schiffe sind sehr solide und wirken in der Regel sehr ästhetisch. Ihre Hauptwaffen sind Hybrids. Diese gibt es als longrange Systeme und als shortrange Systeme. Die longrange sind Railguns, shortrange sind Blaster. Wo Blaster einen wirklich perversen Schaden anrichten aber dafür nur auf sehr kurze Distanz eingesetzt werden sind Railguns wie ein Skalpell, aber auf kurze Reichweite eher unbrauchbar.
Ferner haben die Gallente in der Regel gute Drohnenhangar, was gerade für Railgun Piloten oft die letzte Hoffnung ist...
Die Organisation dieses Volkes ist eine Föderation mit einer Demokratisch gewählten Regierung. Quasi die "EU" von Eve.

*Amarr* - Eine sehr esoterische Rasse mit einem Hang zu Armor Tanks. Sie nutzen am liebsten Laser. Ihre Schiffe haben einen guten Top-speed bei ausreichendem Laderaum. Auch sind manche Schiffe mit guten Drohnenhangar ausgestattet. Wie die meisten haben ihre Waffensysteme eine Unterteilung in Kurzreichweiten und Weitreichweitengeschützen. Durch die Lasertechnologie benötigen diese Schiffe nicht viel Laderaum für Munition, da ein Laserkristall nur alle paar hundert Schuss ausgewechselt werden muss. Durch verschieden Kristalle können ebenfalls verschieden Reichweiten erreicht werden. Dieses Volk nutzt als einziges Volk die Sklaverei, was oft zu Reibereien mit der Gallente Federation führt, welche von allen Gütern die Freiheit am höchsten einschätzen.

*Minmatar* - Ein sehr gebeuteltes Volk, welches einen grossteil der Amarr Sklaven "Stellt". Die, welche nicht in Sklaverei leben, haben mit einen langen Freiheitskampf dafür bezahlt. Ihre Schiffe sind eher zweckdienlich als ästhetisch. Auch wenn ihre Schiffe ihren eigenen Reiz haben. Viele nennen ihre Schiffe auch liebevoll "Fliegende Rosteimer". Ihre Schiffe sind mit die schnellsten, auf kosten von defensiv Fähigkeiten. Ihre bevorzugten Waffensysteme sind unkomplizierte Projektilwaffen mit Gefechtsköpfen verschiedener Schadenstypen. Auch hier gilt eine Unterteilung in kurz und weitreichende Waffensysteme. Was ihren Schiffen an Defensiv fehlt, steckt in Speed und Schaden. Manche Piloten zerlegen mit einer Fregatte einen Kreuzer bevor dieser überhaupt es geschafft hat ihr Schiff komplett ins Visier zu nehmen. Als Minmatar heißt es: Töten oder getötet werden. Zu diesem Zweck nutzen sie alles, was ihnen zur Verfügung stet, bis hin zu Drohnen. Auch wenn ihre Schiffe eine Hülle besitzen, so verlassen sich die meisten auf ihre Schilde.<br style=""> <br style=""> 

_Das Universum selbst teilt sich in 3 grobe Zonen:_



*Empire*

 Als &#8222;Empire&#8220; wird der von den NPC-Fraktionen regierten Kernbereich des Spielgebietes bezeichnet. Dies sind mehrere hundert Sonnensysteme welche alle in Sicherheitszonen eingeteilt sind. Diese reichen von 1.0 bis 0.1.

 1.0-0.5 ist der sogenannte High-Sec. Hier wird jeder der eine aggressive Handlung tätigt mehr oder weniger sofort zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Jeder der ohne Legitimation einen anderen Spieler angreift wird von Concord &#8211; der Polizei von Eve &#8211; abgeschossen. Die ganze Mechanik ist im dauernden Wandel und es gibt Schlupflöcher, dass ist aber auch so gewollt. 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht.

 0.4-0.1 ist der sogenannte Low-Sec. Dies ist der meiner Meinung nach gefährlichste Bereich in ganz Eve. Hier kann jeder jeden angreifen ohne das Concord vorbeikommt. Folglich sind hier auch die meisten Piraten zu finden. Es gibt zwar noch an den Gates ein paar Geschütztürme die jeden Aggressor angreifen aber deren Schaden ist ein Witz. 



*Nullsec*

 0.0 oder auch Null-Sec ist das Gebiet in den (neben ein paar speziellen Fraktionen wie Piratenfraktionen und die Organisation &#8222;ORE&#8220 die großen Allianzen sind. Die 0.0 Systeme können, wo nicht durch NPC Fraktionen besetzt, durch Allianzen beansprucht werden. 

 Gehört ein System einer Allianz so kann diese dort bestimmte Aktionen und spezielle Funktionen nutzen. So kann bspw. ein Supercapital (Titan oder Supercarrier &#8211; die größten Schiffe in Eve derzeit) nur in einen 0.0 System gebaut werden wo die Allianz auch die Besitzansprüche hat. Ferner können diese Systeme dann von den Allianzen entsprechend weiter entwickelt werden um bessere Industrie und Militärfunktionen zu haben. 



*Wormholes (neu seit 2009)*

 Mit Wormholes wurden 2009 die Tech 3 Schiffe eingeführt. 

 Dies sind tausende neue Sonnensysteme welche durch Wurmlöcher erreicht werden können. Diese können mit der Fähigkeit Sonden zu nutzen aussondiert werden. Wurmlöcher agieren wie Stargates, nur dass diese flüchtig und  natürlichen Ursprungs sind. Ein Wurmloch kann nur eine begrenzte Masse transportieren und besteht auch nicht ewig (Max. 2 Tage). 

 Innerhalb der Wurmlöcher trifft man auf die &#8222;Sleeper&#8220;, neue sehr intelligente Gegner welche sehr gefährlich sind. Eigentlich sind die &#8222;Sleeper&#8220; Wachdrohnen einer alten, untergegangenen Zivilisation. 

 Durch die Hinterlassenschaften der &#8222;Sleeper&#8220;, den nur hier vorkommenden stellaren Gasen und den Hinterlassenschaften der Erbauer der &#8222;Sleeper&#8220; kann man mit einer sehr komplexen Wissenschafts- und Produktionskette die neuen Tech3 Schiffe herstellen. Derzeit gibt es nur eine Schiffsklasse dieser Reihe, die Strategic-Cruiser. Aber da diese Modular sind kann man diese für viele, teils einzigartige, Funktionen nutzen&#8230;zu einen teils extrem hohen Kostenfaktor versteht sich.


* All dies führt zu einer Frage: Was mach ich in EvE?*

Nun, dass ist grob gesagt jeden alleine Überlassen. Jeder kann die Fähigkeiten erwerben jeden Schiffstyp zu fliegen. Den einen früher, den anderen Später. Generell kannst du ein extrem wichtiger Bestandteil deiner Corporation oder Alliance werden, ohne dass du überhaupt ne Kanone effektiv abfeuern kannst. Generell ist ALLES im Spiel Baubar und entsprechend stets verfügbar auf die eine oder andere Art. (Fast) Der gesamte Markt ist von Spielern für Spieler gestellt, einzige Ausnahme sind hier bestimmte Güter die als ISK-Sink dienen und Loot von NPC&#8217;s.

  Nur noch wenige Güter werden im Gegenstatz zu früher noch von NPC&#8217;S aufgekauft.

 Aber generell ist es so, dass, wenn du etwas wertvolles hast,  dieses auch in 6 Monaten noch wertvoll ist. 
Du kannst Geld in allen bereichen Verdienen. Bau Sachen und verkaufe sie. Kaufe dir nen Frachter und kaufe/verkaufe Waren. Gehe in die Asteroidengürtel und fang an Erze zu sammeln. Hohle dir Aufträge von Agenten und erfülle diese. Die Möglichkeiten sind mannigfaltig. Oder werde Pirat. Überfalle andere Spieler und Klaue ihre Fracht usw! 
Denn dies ist der Hauptunterschied zu WoW und den meisten MMO's: Wenn dich ein Spieler Angreift in deinen Schiff, so kann er dies vernichten. Puff und weg. Da Schiff ist dann weg, inkl. Ausrüstung, Fracht und Munition. Ein Teil der Ausrüstung  wird die Explosion überlebt haben und einiges der Fracht ebenfalls. Dies treibt dann im All und kann eingesammelt werden, was der Angreifer dann in der Regel macht. Denn darauf kam es ihn ja an. Du selbst bist dann erst einmal in deiner "POD". Dies ist eine Kapsel, mit der du abhauen kannst. Sollte diese dann auch noch abgeschossen werden, so bist du Tot. Wenn dies geschieht, so wird dein Klon aktiviert, welcher in einer Station wartet. Diesen solltest du immer schön Upgraden. Solltest du dies verpasst haben und dein Klon hat weniger Max. Skillpunkte als du vor deinen Kill schon erreicht hattest, so sind diese ebenfalls weg. Oft verliert man dadurch wichtige Skills. 

Was uns zum nächsten und für diese Übersicht letzten Punkt bringt: *Skills*
Skills werden in Echtzeit trainiert. Du startest meist bei 10-30 Minuten Trainingszeit. Später nimmt dies dann drastisch zu. Mansche Skills laufen Monate, bis diese fertig sind. Allerdings musst du da schon was Besonderes versuchen zu erlernen. 

Ich denke, jeden ist klar, dass bei einem so komplexen Spiel es nicht möglich ist dies in wenigen Zeilen zu erklären. Allerdings hoffe ich, dass ihr, welche bis hierhin gelesen haben, nicht zu verwirrt sind. 

Solltet ihr Interesse bekommen haben, so könnt ihr euch einen Trialaccount für 14 Tage kostenlos auf der Webseite machen. 

www.eve-online.com



 Originalpost Geschrieben 27 November 2007

 Editiert: 19 März 2010


----------



## Nakatochi (29. November 2007)

Hi

Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung.

Das sollte jedem einen guten Einblick in EVE- Online geben.

Somit allen viel Spaß beim Lesen von dem Thread und auf baldiges sehen im EVE Universum.

MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## Gnadelwarz (15. März 2008)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt einen Sticky von diesem thread zu machen, hier sollten wir Eve anfängern eine beschreibung des Spiels und auch eine Einstiegshilfe geben, ich werde zu gegebener Zeit auch etwas zu dem Thema Eve und wie man richtig ins Spiel einsteigt hier hinein schreiben. Und wenn ihr fragen habt scheut euch nicht sie hier zu stellen.


----------



## Drakonis (15. März 2008)

jo sowas hätte ich auch gern gehabt, naja soviel hab ich am anfang ja auch nicth falsch gemacht.


----------



## Humpa (27. März 2008)

Ich würde Eve eher als Politik Simulation sehen - das wirtschaftliche ergibt sich daraus


----------



## TackLash (20. Januar 2009)

Also wenn ich EVE Online in solch einem kurzen Text beschreiben müsste, dann wäre ich sicher nicht mal über die Einleitung und die Faszination dieses Spiels hinaus gekommen...


----------



## Snowhawk (12. November 2009)

TackLash schrieb:


> Also wenn ich EVE Online in solch einem kurzen Text beschreiben müsste, dann wäre ich sicher nicht mal über die Einleitung und die Faszination dieses Spiels hinaus gekommen...



Es fehlen BILDER ^^ und Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeTnlWgEjDg

z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curvatura (16. Januar 2010)

Zu dem Thema "Was ist EvE gibt es auch wirklich ein sehr gutes Video das aucf viele Fragen eingeht.


*Teil 1*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rlmtx9uC4MY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Teil 2*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQ04_CZKatw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






bb machts gut


----------



## Arsokan (19. März 2010)

Hab mal den Beitrag etwas editiert und veraltete Informationen korrigiert. Da ich jetzt auch wieder eine deutsche Tastatur habe (hatte den Beitrag damals bei meinen alten Brötchengeber im Ausland verfasst) sind jetzt sogar umlaute drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (30. Oktober 2010)

einfach nur hammer spiel, dagegen ist und bleibt jedes andere MMO einfach nur Kinderteller.... 

oder in welchem spiel hat man sonst 3 tausend mann auf einem fleck die sich bekriegen ^^ 
( und nebenbei noch ein GM gelyncht wird) xD


----------

